# soon to swap



## shostopper82 (Jan 22, 2003)

what are the differences between the s13 and s14 240 sx? Which come dohc and what years did the dohc come in?


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

umm... go up to the 240 section, there is a newbie sticky in the general section... read it.

and this will be moved to the 240 section


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

shostopper82 said:


> what are the differences between the s13 and s14 240 sx? Which come dohc and what years did the dohc come in?



Simply put... body styling. 

1989 and some of 1990 were the years of SOHC. the rest are DOHC.

KA24E = SOHC
KA24DE = DOHC


----------

